# System for parties



## monkeychef (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I know that this isn't really a home theater setup, but the last time you guys helped me I got a great system (for my actual home theater) so I was hoping someone could help me out with this.

Basically I'm a college student and our current audio setup in the house is not that good. We have a $300 budget for a new system. We don't care if its with passive speakers and an amp or just powered speakers, we just want it to be loud and "bumpin" :hsd:. I was looking at the Pioneer SP-FS52, but I am not sure if those are really the best for the money. 

Any ideas guys? Thanks in advance.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a company here in Oz called Jaycar that has what you are looking for. I assume there is something similar where you are.
They don't mention a brand name but it looks like a bargain for au$149

http://www.jaycar.com.au/flyer/consumer/au/#/8/


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

$300 good luck do you already have a receiver??Otherwise used market is your only chance.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Look into getting pro-audio equipment. Powered PA speakers with a line level in. May not sound great but you'll get noise complaints. Also they're made to take a beating.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Look into getting pro-audio equipment. Powered PA speakers with a line level in. May not sound great but you'll get noise complaints. Also they're made to take a beating.


Yeah PA speakers are definitly a great idea, Cerwin vegas are good but you might need a cheaper brand.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is a great place to get active speakers that are going to fit all budgets 
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/powered-pa-speakers?_requestid=207200


----------

